# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > General >  Hollyoaks survey for my dissertation! :D

## catherinehine

Hi everyone!

My name is Catherine and I have been a massive Hollyoaks fan for about 10 years (since I was in year 7!) so when I was given the opportunity to research Hollyoaks for my dissertation case study I jumped at the opportunity! I have created a survey to find out what Hollyoaks viewers think about the representation of masculinity within the show. It is only 10 questions long and it will take 5 minutes max! I would be extremely grateful if any fellow Hollyoaks viewers would be able to fill it in for me. Thank you ever so much!!

Catherine  :Big Grin: 

Here is the link: https://www.surveymonkey.co.uk/r/FN8BMMZ

----------

